
The Hacking Team Defectors - tptacek
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-hacking-team-defectors
======
tptacek
What is going on in Italy? This article gives the impression that the downfall
of HT is seen there as a _bad_ thing. I wouldn't call the US culture
"zealously anti surveillance", but this little snapshot of Italian culture
paints them as way off the deep end in support of it.

I'm asking seriously, knowing there are lots of Italians reading HN. Am I
getting the wrong impression from this article, or is the culture in Italy
different?

